# Time off work for RAI?



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

Realistically, how much time will I need to miss from work when I have RAI? I work in a cubicle and do have a co-worker that resides on the other side of my wall.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It depends on your dose. Since I had a 100mCi dose, I had restrictions for a total of ten days (although they were "stepped down" over those 10 days). Which meant I worked from home for a full five days...that, plus the weekends on either side made up the 10 days. I'll also say that while surgery really didn't impact me much, I was down and out for two days after RAI. I felt like I had the flu and really was not motivated to leave my bed or the couch.

Since there's a move to pull back on RAI, many people are now getting doses in the 20-50mCi range and most of the restrictions for that dose "expire" after three days.


----------



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

I also had a dose of 100mCi last year. I received the dose on a Wed and was back to work on Tuesday. And I work with 3-4 year olds! By the time I'd gone in for my body scan on the Monday after the dose, my radiation levels were negligible.


----------

